# Kim Komando Dec 1st



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Kim actually wrote a fair comparison of the Fire and Nook tablet today. Hooray!!!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

got a link to it?


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Here you go Ann

http://www.komando.com/toolbox.aspx?mode=print&id=11715

Shari


----------



## CGhostwriter (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,
If you don't mind me writing, Kim offers a fair comparison by writing, "..._The Nook Tablet and Fire straddle the line between e-reader and tablet. As e-readers, the Fire and Nook both perform decently_"

Enjoyed your posting---keep the "Fire" alive and going!


----------

